

Is Time Travel Possible? - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/5997347-Is-Time-Travel-Possible-

======
Locke1689
While everything in this article is factually correct, it maybe gives a
different impression than it should. Time dilation is of course a long held
tenet of special and general relativity. Can we call that time travel into the
future? I'm not really sure. In a way I guess it is (how is it practically
different from placing yourself into a separate bubble of spacetime?). Of
course, actually achieving this in a practical sense is pretty much impossible
considering the energies involved.

As for time travel into the past... pretty much no. That would have a bunch of
really disturbing consequences, including traveling faster than the speed of
light and violating the second law of thermodynamics.

Of course, this just a former physics minor on stupid macro affects. When you
get down to the quantum particle level the game probably changes considerably.

------
evo_9
Maybe it's my scifi/fiction writing past but I've always thought that time
travel is a possibility someday.

Perhaps it's that the universe/laws of physics prevents physical, solid matter
from moving through time. In the far future we may discover a way to send pure
energy - aka our pure consciousness - through time, allowing one to witness
history as a sort of ghost (sort of time travel telepresence). This would
prevent someone from affecting the timeline because no direct interaction
would be possible as well.

------
SkipHeadJr
No. The past and future do not exist except as ideas. The only time is 'now'.

